
Elon Musk’s latest plan is to dig underground tunnels to avoid traffic jams - vezycash
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/17/13993738/elon-musk-tunnels-dig-traffic-boring-company-twitter-infrastructure-trump
======
joshmn
Could be merged with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13201763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13201763)

------
sunstone
Boring is a technology that could become very useful on Mars but I'm sure that
has absolutely nothing to do with this venture.

------
ack
Or maybe people could just stop driving so much.

------
pasbesoin
Boring Sub-Surface Layer, maybe... ;-)

